# Banana cake request



## nowiamone (Jan 23, 2005)

I'm looking for a good, moist banana cake recipe that I can use for oversize cupcakes (as in jumbo muffin tins) for box lunches. Suggestions, anyone?


----------



## kaylinda (Jul 30, 2004)

Here's a link to our recipe. Hope you like it!

BANANA


----------



## manna21 (Jun 30, 2007)

Banana nut cheesecake

1 cup Chocolate Wafer Crumbs
16 ounces Cream Cheese Softened
1/2 cup Mashed Ripe Bananas
1/4 cup Chopped Walnuts
1 tablespoon Margarine
1/4 cup Margarine -- Melted
1/2 cup Sugar
2 Large Eggs
1/3 cup Milk Chocolate Chips
2 tablespoons Water

Combine crumbs and margarine; press onto the bottom of a 9-inch springform pan. Bake at 350 degrees F., 10 minutes. Combine cream cheese, sugar and banana, mixing at medium speed on electric mixer until well blended. Add eggs, one at a time, mixing well after each addition. Stir in walnuts, pour over crust. Bake at 350 degrees F., 40 minutes. Loosen cake from rim;cool before removing rim pf pan. Melt chocolate pieces and margarine with water over low heat, stirring until smooth. Drizzle over cheesecake. Chill.


----------



## pjm333 (Nov 6, 2001)

This is a very moist banana cake,

Banana Cake

10 1/2 Cups sugar
7 1/2 # banana-peeled
5 1/4 cups veg oil
18 eggs
3 T vanilla

13 1/2 cups flour
1 T salt
3 1/2 T baking soda

Mix first 5 ingredients with the paddle and mix on medium speed for 5 minutes. Sift dry ingredients and add to banana mix. 350 degrees tester clean.


----------



## handsomebaker (Aug 7, 2011)

Is this kind of recipe a joke? please advise

10 cups sugar?

so confusing

18 eggs???


----------



## colombochute (May 18, 2011)

Maybe just avery big cake? Proportions don't look so wrong... at first sight


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

Good Afternoon,

I have read the above posts and thought that I would post my easy simple to do, Mom Eva´s Banana & Walnut Cake ... It has never failed us yet, and it is lovely and moist  however, not soppy wet.

EASY MOM´s  BANANA WALNUT CAKE

The recipe is:

2 cups flour

1 tsp. baking powder

1 tsp. baking soda

2 large just ripe bananas mashed

2 eggs

8 ounces Sour Cream

1/2 cup walnuts chopped

1 tsp. vanilla extract

1 pinch of salt

1/8 cup sugar ( I am not overly fond of overly sweet bread cakes for my café; so you can add a cup of sugar should you wish to )

1. mash bananas with the sour cream in a bowl

2. combine and mix  the other ingredients together well

3. add the flour mixture to the banana sourcream mixture and combine well

4. preheat oven 350 Farenheit degrees

5. bake in a greased and floured loaf pan approximately 45 to 50 mins. ( check with toothpick ) 

Have a nice wkend.

Margcata.

( Margaux Cintrano. )


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

@ Handsome Baker,

I believe the measurements for the ingredients are too large also.

Perhaps they are typing mistakes as that has happened from time to time.

Have a nice wkend.

Margcata.


----------



## countrykook (Apr 8, 2012)

I make my basic muffin batter (usually whole wheat-bran) - put 1/2 amount in muffin tin ( in XL muffin cup) and then put a spoonful of mashed banana (add some fruit like blueberries, strawberries etc. if you like ) and then top with muffin mix .  Very moist & deslicio.


----------



## netfreediver (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi Margcata,

Great recipe. I baked one with great success. However I did some modification. Here they are,

1/2 cup yogurt + 1/3 cup milk instead of 8 once Sour Cream

Addition of 1/3 cup vegetable oil

3/4 cup instead of 1/8 cup sugar

a handful (~1/8 cup) of pecan nuts instead of 1/2 cup walnut 

Procedure was changed slightly to start by beating the eggs with pinch of salt, adding sugar into eggs and beat, adding yogurt and mashed banana and beat, adding milk and oil and beat, adding flour, baking powder and vanillin sugar (It is powder not liquid) and mix well. After 5 min. mixing add crashed pecan nuts (floured) and stir few times more. Then bakde as you described! 

It is great!

Thanks a lot,

Riza


----------

